# HWY 74 - Orange County - Rideable?



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm looking for routes from Lake Perris to the coast near Laguna, and this is the only road I can find on Yahoo Maps. But is it rideable?

Otherwise, does anyone have alternate route suggestions?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

3 year construction on ortega hwy. (74)...good luck with all that.

(my suggestion is to find another way.)


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Construction aside, I wouldn't do it. It's a very narrow, windy road with no shoulder on the Riverside side (for about 75% of it, I'd say).

I know of people that ride through the CNF from La Cresta and descend 74 down to Elsinore, but I'm not sure I'd try that either. Too many blind corners and cars are going 45-60MPH (or faster).

You could find a route up to 91 and ride the SART to the beach and down to Laguna.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*no way*

second that, we used to drive this to San Juan trail (SWEET singletrack, btw) and I would never ride it.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh the challenge! If I was 20 years younger I'd take it as a dare.....

Thanks for the info, I wish there was another way.


----------



## steh (Jun 4, 2008)

Not only cars but the motorcycles too. There are way too many head-ons that plague the 74. Just ask anyone that works at Nichols Institute.




allison said:


> Construction aside, I wouldn't do it. It's a very narrow, windy road with no shoulder on the Riverside side (for about 75% of it, I'd say).
> 
> I know of people that ride through the CNF from La Cresta and descend 74 down to Elsinore, but I'm not sure I'd try that either. Too many blind corners and cars are going 45-60MPH (or faster).
> 
> You could find a route up to 91 and ride the SART to the beach and down to Laguna.


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*Let Me Know*

If you find a route let me know. I would like to find people in perris that ride. I have to drive to OC to get good rides in. 

thank you

C.J. Williams


----------



## steh (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's a link to SoCalCycling.com for some training rides: http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*It's do-able but....*

I've ridden that route back about 12-15 yrs ago, as it was part of a Double Century (going the opposite direction).
I would have to bet that the current traffic is alot worse now then it was then.
It does have it's narrow sections as mentioned previously and this road is a favorite for the "wanna-be" road race motorcycle crowd too, thereby making some of the corners hazardous.

you've been warned.......


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

I've done Riverside - Jarupa Valley - Chino Hills - Harbor Blvd to PCH a couple of times now since asking my orginal question.

It's good in that you can bale and jump on a train at several points in case of heat or something, but Harbor sucks, in fact the whole Chino Hills - PCH section of the ride sucks, too many stop lights and too much traffic. To the point where I called and got picked up by Disney one time (84m in so I didn't feel bad about it) as I didn't want to deal with it any more. Through to Chino Hills I averaged 22.8mph without really trying, thanks to the route being gently downhill most of the way. Tha'ts a real nice section of the ride. 

I'm wondering though, is there maybe a bike route to PCH, along a river or freeway? If so where from/to? I'd be happier finding something like that.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

